# Thunderbird-bin : CPU usage 102.49 %,  ??



## vaclinux (Dec 22, 2009)

Dear all,
I just installed thunderbird3 via port /usr/ports/mail/thunderbird3
But the problem is extremely high CPU usage. 100-102% was the number when the thunderbird in "ucond" state referring to [CMD=]top[/CMD]
Anyone have a idea what is going on?
[CMD=]uname -a[/cmd]
	
	



```
FreeBSD  8.0-RELEASE-p1 FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE-p1 #2: Sat Dec 19 12:22:50 MYT 2009     root@:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```


----------



## vivek (Dec 22, 2009)

Do you see 100% cpu usage continually or just when downloading emails? Also, specify you system hardware config ram, hdd, cpu etc.


----------



## vaclinux (Dec 22, 2009)

vivek said:
			
		

> Do you see 100% cpu usage continually or just when downloading emails?


No, i do nothing. Even when i before creating an account.


			
				vivek said:
			
		

> Also, specify you system hardware config ram, hdd, cpu etc.



`$ dmesg > dmesg | grep -i memory`

```
real memory  = 1474887680 (1406 MB)
avail memory = 1406980096 (1341 MB)
info: [drm] Setting GART location based on new memory map
```
`$ dmesg > dmesg | grep -i cpu`

```
CPU: AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-52 (1600.06-MHz K8-class CPU)
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 2 CPUs
 cpu0 (BSP): APIC ID:  0
 cpu1 (AP): APIC ID:  1
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
acpi_throttle0: <ACPI CPU Throttling> on cpu0
powernow0: <PowerNow! K8> on cpu0
cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
powernow1: <PowerNow! K8> on cpu1
SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
```
`$ dmesg > df -lh`

```
Filesystem     Size    Used   Avail Capacity  Mounted on
/dev/ad4s1a    989M    823M     87M    90%    /
devfs          1.0K    1.0K      0B   100%    /dev
/dev/ad4s1g    5.7G    4.6G    740M    86%    /home
/dev/ad4s1e    496M    237M    220M    52%    /tmp
/dev/ad4s1f     23G    6.4G     15G    30%    /usr
/dev/ad4s1d    989M    183M    727M    20%    /var
linprocfs      4.0K    4.0K      0B   100%    /usr/compat/linux/proc
/dev/ad4s2d     15G    9.6G    3.8G    72%    /backup
```
I hope this information that you expected


----------

